# Got a new flasher



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Welp I finally purchased a flasher a vex fl8.decided to go simple and less spendy for my first one and also being I fish shallower lakes.with that I cross my fingers for good Ice to test drive it.lol may need some help with it been watching you tube videos so I kinda know a little to get started


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

One of the simplest finders made, very simple to use and probably the toughest longest lasting units
Turn on power, select depth(use as much of the screen as possible) and turn sensitivity down as low as possible while still marking your hook

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

You are gonna love it!! Once I used one, I was hooked! Bought an FL-8 9 years ago. love it!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Smart move. I used my FL8 in shallow water and also on Erie in 26ft. Worked just fine.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Congratulations bud.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Now....
Just don't forget it once you get used to it lol
It'll be the worse day ever

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That’s a great unit I’ve owned a couple of those.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

You'll never ice fish without it


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

ltroyer said:


> Welp I finally purchased a flasher a vex fl8.decided to go simple and less spendy for my first one and also being I fish shallower lakes.with that I cross my fingers for good Ice to test drive it.lol may need some help with it been watching you tube videos so I kinda know a little to get started


Good deal man. I knew you were looking to get one for awhile. Game changer. Good luck with it.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Watch your catch rate increase 90%. especially in deep water.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Definitely got a itch to go try it.may have to go check some ponds out


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

You thought you liked ice fishing before........oh no....look out. The flasher will open up another world. You'll figure it out very quickly.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Maybe I'll see u at nimi.lol.I used this flasher last year.but I added the pool noodle and flat aluminum to keep the transducer where I want it.I had to fight it last year to keep it straight...oh no not this year...worked good in the bathtub..gotta work good in an 8in ice hole.lol.hopefully I find out...it definitely increased catch rate especially the suspended fish.they swim buy.I'd lift my bait up to where they were and bam....I don't know how I ice fished the last 20yrs without it.











Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Lonnie you will be satisfied ! Once you use it a few times you'll have to borrow my camera. Seeing marks on a flasher and not getting them to bite can be frustrating. Guarantee you will increase your catch rates. Dad has an 8, I have a 18.

** you also need a snowmobile. I found us a pair, you in for half ?


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

I've been using a regular boat based lcd depth finder along with a Cableas underwater camera. If it had not been for the camera, I would have given up on ice fishing. Fishing Wellington Upground, I would watch the fish come up and just nibble the end of a maggot without taking in the hook. But I did see several dozen fish while I was out there. I would see a constant parade of shad go by while fishing Edgewater, with an occasional Steelhead.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Full_Choke said:


> Lonnie you will be satisfied ! Once you use it a few times you'll have to borrow my camera. Seeing marks on a flasher and not getting them to bite can be frustrating. Guarantee you will increase your catch rates. Dad has an 8, I have a 18.
> 
> ** you also need a snowmobile. I found us a pair, you in for half ?


I ain't got money for a sled yet.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't ferget to charge the battery!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Pick up a S-Cable for the FL 8. It suppresses the power output and is great in shallow water, or fishing weed beds


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

9Left said:


> Don't ferget to charge the battery!


Is the battery at full charge if you got a new one? I want to make sure it full when I get out to try


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ltroyer said:


> Is the battery at full charge if you got a new one? I want to make sure it full when I get out to try


Maybe… Just put the battery on charge and leave it overnight the night before you go fishing… Unplug in the morning and head to the lake


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

9Left said:


> Maybe… Just put the battery on charge and leave it overnight the night before you go fishing… Unplug in the morning and head to the lake


Did you get a charger with the unit? If so just charge it. If not, you can get a charger online pretty cheap.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope so lol it a new one I'd better check


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

ltroyer said:


> I hope so lol it a new one I'd better check


Plug that bad boy in and charge it man.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

jcrevard said:


> Now....
> Just don't forget it once you get used to it lol
> It'll be the worse day ever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If you forget it after using a while, you will pack up, and drive whatever distance, back home to get it! Been done many times!!


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> If you forget it after using a while, you will pack up, and drive whatever distance, back home to get it! Been done many times!!


Damn that's the truth
I always throughout the summer plug the vex in to keep it charged, but the first trip of the '15 season within 20 minutes the battery puked. 20 minutes later I had my battery from the snowmobile in the shanty and hacked the vex wires onto it for the night. The next night I had a brand new battery in it and the transducer failed, man that sucked. I caught the most fish of the year that night, 15 walleyes but it sucked having to go back old school and not knowing what was going on down there

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

I mounted a atv battery in my shanty. Usually get about 36 + hours before needing to recharge.
Also just in case, I run a wire that plugs into the cig. lighter on the atv to the shanty.


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

ltroyer said:


> I hope so lol it a new one I'd better check


The one I have is over 10yrs old and has a tiny red light right on the charger that comes on when it's fully charged, just seeing if the new ones do. BTW in case no one mentioned charge it throughout the summer too


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

soon you won't leave home with out it !


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

You sure will be mad if you do leave it at home !

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------

